# Yard test



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

After doing a bad job on the 35-pin ampseal connector to the motor controller, I couldn't get it to start. So undid everything and recrimped it. Three hours of my time gone, hopefully painful enough to remind me to do it right the first time.

No power steering or vacuum assist on the brakes yet so my yard test was straight back and forward again - but it moves!

Next: 

1. covering up and fixing cables. 
2. making a proper lid for the battery box
3. vacuum pump and power steering


----------



## Moneymag (Dec 20, 2014)

Great post!
http://acidrefluxdietcure.com/refluxdiet">acid


----------

